# apexi safc-2



## CHIPPYSR33GTR (Aug 22, 2007)

just wanted a price on installing my safc-2 to my r33 gtr and setting it up thanks in advance.

chippy


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Chippy,

you do know this will only allow you to control the fuelling not the ignition on your car. It would be much better to use a Mappable ECU to allow control of the fuel/ignition map. 

I presume you have other mods fitted to your car i.e front pipe /de-kat pipe and exhaust system and want to raise the boost to 1 bar. 

To fit the SAFC will be £120-00 + vat (£141-00 inc vat)

To tune on the dyno will be £160-00 + vat (£188-00 inc vat)


hope this helps

Mark


----------



## CHIPPYSR33GTR (Aug 22, 2007)

thanks for the reply mark. yes ive done the other mods you was talking about allready. and i agree it would be better to go for an ecu its only because ive got it sitting in my tool box and didnt want it to go to waist. so would you say its not worth installing it and just save for an ecu instead. in that case looks like it will ust stay in the tool box lol.

chippy


----------

